
Ask HN: Did recruiters started to stress on purpouse candidates? - redcat7
Did I had a bad luck or recruiters started to stress candidates on purpose?<p>If they started, which blog started it and did they reached the peak of this fad?
======
mtmail
Putting candidates in a bit of stress for 5 minutes during an interview was
part of my interview training at $bigenterprise over 20 years ago. I can't
remember if I ever used that but the idea is not new.

